# Ride the Skyway



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I got a post card today in the mail for this ride. Anyone know anything about it? The website is not complete yet. ridetheskyway.com It's June 19, which if I'm not mistaken, was when the Cherohala Challenge was going to be. Looks like I'll get to climb the skyway after all!!!


----------



## sfyffe (Jun 27, 2009)

That looks like a nice ride...Here are a few more links on the skyway.

http://www.cherohala.com/location.html

http://tellico-plains.com/cherohala-skyway.html


I have to see if I can get this on the calendar.

-S


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I live in Tellico and ride the skyway weekly. I will see if I can find out more information about this next week and post what I can find


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

tellico climber said:


> I live in Tellico and ride the skyway weekly. I will see if I can find out more information about this next week and post what I can find


Thanks climber!! I looked on Smokey Mountain Wheelman site thinking that they were doing this instead of the challenge this year, but they have nothing about this ride.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey tellico climber, they have updated the site now I have a few questions for you. Most of the ride out and back to Tellico looks a lot like it follows the same roads as the fall century that Smokey Mountain Wheelman does, correct? Which side of the skyway is hard to climb? The on this ride will do or the one the full century of the Cherohala Challenge does? Thanks, Mark


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Judging by the website it looks like the Tellico Plains Chamber Of Commerece is organizing the ride.


----------



## TellicoChamber (May 13, 2010)

*Ride The Sky Event*

The Tellico Plains Chamber of Commerce has been part of the Cherohala Challenge for six years and it was the determination the they did not want to have the event this year. The Chamber contacted the professional bike event group- racedayevents.com who present numerous bike events in the Southeast and they will assure an great ride on the Cherohala skyway and roads never used by previous Challenge events that will offer a great ride. We look forward to having you! www.ridetheskyway.com


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Mark H said:


> Hey tellico climber, they have updated the site now I have a few questions for you. Most of the ride out and back to Tellico looks a lot like it follows the same roads as the fall century that Smokey Mountain Wheelman does, correct? Which side of the skyway is hard to climb? The on this ride will do or the one the full century of the Cherohala Challenge does? Thanks, Mark



Sorry I am so late responding. I got stuck working extra hours this week in my job and have not had much time this week. I see the Chamber of Commerce has updated their site now with more information. To answer your question on which side of the skyway is harder the answer is it depends. I think the climb from Tellico to Hooper Bald is more difficult than the North Carolina side because it has more elevation change due to Tellico being a lower elevation starting point than Robbinsville,NC. Also, there are a couple of times on the way up from Tellico that you loose and have to reclimb a few hundered feet of elevation. However, I do feel that the North Carolina climb is a little steeper in some places. Once again, sorry about my late reply and inability this week to find out more information about this event. I think I will register for this ride in the next few days. If anyone is looking for a great place to stay, my brother has several luxury cabin rentals that are very nice just outside Tellico ( approx 10 minutes to start of ride). It really is the best place to stay in Tellico, I am not just saying this because it is my brothers business.

If you have any questions about Tellico just ask? It is my home and I would be very happy to answer any questions. There are numerous other great rides in the area if anyone is staying for a longer period of time.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

tellico climber said:


> Sorry I am so late responding. I got stuck working extra hours this week in my job and have not had much time this week. I see the Chamber of Commerce has updated their site now with more information. To answer your question on which side of the skyway is harder the answer is it depends. I think the climb from Tellico to Hooper Bald is more difficult than the North Carolina side because it has more elevation change due to Tellico being a lower elevation starting point than Robbinsville,NC. Also, there are a couple of times on the way up from Tellico that you loose and have to reclimb a few hundered feet of elevation. However, I do feel that the North Carolina climb is a little steeper in some places. Once again, sorry about my late reply and inability this week to find out more information about this event. I think I will register for this ride in the next few days. If anyone is looking for a great place to stay, my brother has several luxury cabin rentals that are very nice just outside Tellico ( approx 10 minutes to start of ride). It really is the best place to stay in Tellico, I am not just saying this because it is my brothers business.
> 
> If you have any questions about Tellico just ask? It is my home and I would be very happy to answer any questions. There are numerous other great rides in the area if anyone is staying for a longer period of time.


Thanks climber!! You don't have to apologize for not responding right away. Like you, I just finished day 53 in a row at work with no end in sight. If I can sneak out of work long enough to do this I'll be there.


----------

